
Carla – An open-source simulator for autonomous driving research - programd
http://www.carla.org
======
telltruth
There is also...

AirSim from Microsoft -
[https://github.com/microsoft/airsim](https://github.com/microsoft/airsim)

Gazebo car simulator - [https://www.osrfoundation.org/simulated-car-
demo/](https://www.osrfoundation.org/simulated-car-demo/)

Udacity car simulator - [https://github.com/udacity/self-driving-car-
sim](https://github.com/udacity/self-driving-car-sim)

It would be great if someone has experience with any of above and comment on
how they compare with CARLA.

~~~
alexleegk
Both AirSim and CARLA aim to fill in similar gaps in the current state of
photorealistic simulators for perception and control research. Here are some
differences one of my collegueas told me (he has used AirSim and beta-tested
CARLA):

AirSim

\+ Also has quadcopter simulator (besides car)

\+ Large environment

\+ Easy to add new environments

CARLA

\+ Simulator can be stepped

\+ Multiple weather conditions

\+ Environment has pedestrians and other cars

------
arca_vorago
I just found out about Carla a few days ago during my regular searching
through github for gpl projects. It's very cool that they release the art
assets for free, I'm already importing them into my UE4 project.

UE4 has a lot of potential uses other than just gaming many people don't
realize. For example, the camera and film tools really get me excited for the
future of digital film.

Right now UE4 is one of the main pieces of software I have compromised on when
it comes to my normally staunch position on foss, because I just don't have
the time or resources myself to get what I really want off the ground, which
would be a linux only, vulkan only engine.

Epic hasn't delivered on their promises to the gnu+linux community, for
example we still have no marketplace because they have closed the source for
the launcher so it's windows only, but in my book it's certainly better than
unity for linux native dev.

------
speps
I encourage everyone to watch the End-to-end reinforcement learning part of
the video...

~~~
dividuum
Reminds me of "python plays GTA V" stream where a Convolutional Neural Network
drives through the vast GTA world:
[https://www.twitch.tv/sentdex](https://www.twitch.tv/sentdex)

------
mandeepj
There is a simulator from Apollo also (Baidu)

[https://github.com/ApolloAuto/apollo](https://github.com/ApolloAuto/apollo)

------
akavel
Anyone knows if it supports hills and uneven terrain? In the video all I can
see is flatland?

------
tonylemesmer
Seems like vehicles can also be manually controlled [1]

[1]
[http://carla.readthedocs.io/en/latest/how_to_run/](http://carla.readthedocs.io/en/latest/how_to_run/)

~~~
akavel
It seems to be either simulation (networking) or manual control? Wonder why
there's conflict between them?

------
cr0sh
This is pretty cool.

I was hoping this was a namesake or somehow linked to Udacity's SDCE
nanodegree program, since their actual self-driving vehicle that they use in
that program (as the "final project") is named "Carla".

But it seems to have no relation - but more simulators are always welcome!

------
JulianMorrison
Could be useful for humans to practise driving?

~~~
kauegimenes
3D Driving School Simulator PC

------
NicoJuicy
Offtopic unfortunately, but i've been looking long time for a simulator of IoT
and electronic devices, for home automation. I'd like to simulate the
hardware, so i can focus on the development

Any advice?

~~~
draugadrotten
What does simulating IoT hardware even mean to you? For example, most IoT
stuff outputs one or more values when queried or when triggered. Are you
looking for something which generates the values in a way which looks like
IoT? That is, a random generator which will generate a temperature over time,
or a random door sensor generator which will generate open/closed in a pattern
similar to a real door? It seems to me that it would be almost trivial for you
to write these random generators yourself and feed them with the distribution
of (time,values) that you want to randomize. Or are you looking for more
intricate simulation of jitters, failures, errors, flaws similar to real
embedded IoT hardware? Can you elaborate?

~~~
NicoJuicy
Actually, electronic models and home automation. So I can create a plan and
prepare electronics, sensors and software in a VR

------
senatorobama
Can you use this to create training data for SDCs?

~~~
visarga
That's their purpose. Simulators are like dynamic datasets.

~~~
senatorobama
Isn't the dataset biased?

